# Credit card shortage



## evboy

If a driver does a long 300 dollar ride and the next day you find out he didnt have enough on his card, and the fare was declined, what happens to your pay, and Ubers??


----------



## UberOne

I believe the transaction would still go through, and that the pax will encounter a potential overcharge penalty.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Not if he didn’t have overdraft protection opted into. If a rider has a debit card and his bank declines the transaction due to no OD protection, Uber doesn’t get its money. A passenger can also initiate a chargeback on his credit card if he felt really ripped off. This is really rare and the driver would probably still get paid, and the passenger dropped from Uber for screwing them.


----------



## UberOne

hmm.. I'm guessing most people use their credit card just for the security instance in which they might not have enough funds in their checking account. I mean, people use uber because they can pay by credit card and not worry about the cash they might not have!


----------



## SCdave

Now anybody correct me if I'm wrong. The Driver has a contract with Uber. Uber has a contract with the Rider. It doesn't matter if the Uber has a problem getting payment from the Rider or not.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Yes, it can't be our risk if rider pays Uber or not. Uber will always have to pay us no matter what.
Rider didn't sign up with us, so there was never a way to decide one passenger might be fraudulent.
That's solely Uber's risk.

*I have an unfortunate different and negative experience with Sidecar* which I like to share

For a Downtown LA to Downtown San Diego ride I didn't get properly. 
Even after a couple of days the trip was still showing as pending in my App.

But what Sidecar didn't know that my passenger was a really nice guy and we exchanged our phone numbers.
I texted him and asked if eventually anything was wrong with his ride and I wasn't paid by Sidecar.
He promised to let me know after he receives his statement (two days later he said that he was charged $210 for the ride.

With this information I tried to email the Sidecar Support but they just said that the client wouldn't have updated his credit card information in his app and 
something like no worries if "we" don't receive a payment from rider you get our guaranteed payment $75 !!!

*I'm like WTF $75 for a $210 dollar ride ??? are you ****in' kiddin' me ??*

After contacting the passenger again and explaining the situation he promised to contact Sidecar as well and we both wrote several back and forth emails.
Almost three weeks after the trip Sidecar paid me $136 for what usually should have been$168 (if fee is 20%)
However I was happy to at least receive the major part of my fare.

Gladly, Uber and Lyft accepted my application pretty quick and I NEVER had any problems with their payments.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

All three companies turn bungled-fares into a ****ing haggle. I always replied to Uber with the same, “You owe me $xx.xx for ride no. xxxxxxx, which I would be happy to invoice for you. If you dispute this, please reply with documentation demonstrating why my information is inaccurate. They want you to haggle with the CSR for a bit and go away. The way I do this is by asking for the full amount over and over.


----------

